# I'M DONE SMOKING!!!!!



## meateater (Aug 28, 2010)

CIGARETTES! Been 4 years this month, cold turkey. The only smoking I'm doing is on this forum.


----------



## chefrob (Aug 28, 2010)

congrats! i gave up cigs the week after i saw my dad take his last breath......literally. i still enjoy cigars but i think the 1.5 pks/day were too much.


----------



## rdknb (Aug 28, 2010)

Congrats to you both, was 17 years for me in Jan.  funny what a heart attack at 39 will make you do


----------



## hughjass (Aug 28, 2010)

Well done!  keep it up.

I'll hoist one to celebrate with you. 

Prost!


----------



## bassman (Aug 28, 2010)

Congratulations and stick with it!  I can't begin to tell you what it's like to run out of breath just walking from the house to the garage.  I quit cold turkey about a year and a half ago, but it was too late.  COPD big time.  If you need more help or encouragement, feel free to PM me.


----------



## bmudd14474 (Aug 28, 2010)

thats awesome guys


----------



## old poi dog (Aug 28, 2010)

Great Accomplishment to all !  Congratulations.. I hope your actions inspire others who are considering to do the same.


----------



## mballi3011 (Aug 28, 2010)

Congrats and stick to it too. I would crack that 3rd pack everyday and I been done for 7 years now. The doctor told me if I wanted to see my wife for long I'd better. I kinda like her too.


----------



## smokemaster (Aug 29, 2010)

I've been smoke free for almost 4 months after 28 years of smoking. Must have quit 6 times over the years. This time is for good!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## chainsaw (Aug 29, 2010)

Congrats to all for quitting i can't remember exactly when I quit cigs-maybe 10 years? I was on the smokeless for a while which was twice as hard to quit IMO. Smoked a pipe too got rid of all them.


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 29, 2010)

Finally Quit cold turkey Jan 3, 2008, on my 59th Birthday.

Had some encouragement from a CTscan.

Quit chainsaw carving at same time.

Bearcarver

Congrats to all who have QUIT !


----------



## scarbelly (Aug 29, 2010)

I quit 25 years ago after smoking for over 25 years and I have never looked back. I still smell a cigarette and it smells good but am not tempted to go back

Congrats man -


----------



## mudduck (Aug 29, 2010)

I SMOKE 3 PKS A DAY QUIT COLD TURKEY 1985


----------



## northern greenhorn (Aug 29, 2010)

Congrats, for a minute, I thought you were giving up BBQ.


----------



## bonedadddy (Aug 29, 2010)

northern greenhorn said:


> Congrats, for a minute, I thought you were giving up BBQ.


Me Too!!! I thought we were going to have to have an intervention...to talk you off the ledge...heeheheh...But hey, congrats on the No Smoking of Cigarettes!!! And YEah to the More Smoking of Meats!!!!

Hang in there!!! Dont let your guard down....
[h2]*And NOOOO standing with your head in the smoker...Inhaling!!!!!!! hehe*[/h2]


----------



## meateater (Aug 30, 2010)

BoneDadddy said:


> Me Too!!! I thought we were going to have to have an intervention...to talk you off the ledge...heeheheh...But hey, congrats on the No Smoking of Cigarettes!!! And YEah to the More Smoking of Meats!!!!
> 
> Hang in there!!! Dont let your guard down....
> [h2]*And NOOOO standing with your head in the smoker...Inhaling!!!!!!! hehe*[/h2]


That's funny! I can't even stand the smell of cigarettes anymore but hickory, now that's a sweet smell!


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 31, 2010)

meateater said:


> That's funny! I can't even stand the smell of cigarettes anymore but hickory, now that's a sweet smell!


Wish I could say that!

It's been 2 1/2 years for me, and I still love the smell of a cigarette.

Smoked for 46 years----averaged 2 packs per day.

Went to Vietnam smoking 1/2 pack per day. Came back smoking 3 packs.

Free in C-rations----$1.50 per carton at PX.

Bear


----------



## pandemonium (Aug 31, 2010)

You quit four years ago?? So why are you making post sound like you just quit? lol want a cookie? I quit 4 years ago too


----------



## richoso1 (Aug 31, 2010)

Congrats to all the quiters, more room to breath in the aroma of real wood giving flavor to real food.


----------



## smokey mo (Sep 1, 2010)

I was one of those that quit smoking when I moved out of my parents house.  My father still smokes like a chimney.  I ask him to quit and he replies 'anyone can quit smoking it takes a real man to face death'. I remind him his granddaughter would like him to be around to see her get married.  Sad really.

Very hard for all those involved.


----------



## meateater (Sep 1, 2010)

pandemonium said:


> You quit four years ago?? So why are you making post sound like you just quit? lol want a cookie? I quit 4 years ago too


Come on Pande dont rain on my parade.


----------



## Bearcarver (Sep 1, 2010)

pandemonium said:


> You quit four years ago?? So why are you making post sound like you just quit? lol want a cookie? I quit 4 years ago too


I'm thinking after 4 years, this is the first time meateater feels safe in reporting it. A smoker doesn't like to tell people he's quit until he's very sure he isn't going to stumble. Been there---Done that. I hesitated to add my name to this thread, because I still love the smell of a cigarette, after 2 1/2 years. I quit many times before, but never for longer than two months. The "lol want a cookie?" thing is really a great help!

Bear

OOOPS, meateater, I didn't see your answer before I typed this, but I'll stand by my post anyway.


----------



## pandemonium (Sep 1, 2010)

Well i want a cookie too then, im just being a jerk lol i am right on four years too and am never gonna go back myself.


----------



## meateater (Sep 5, 2010)

Bear, I can honestly say I went cold turkey and hate the smell now. I'm done!


----------



## que-ball (Sep 5, 2010)

Another quitter here-- of chewing tobacco, though.  I've never smoked cigarettes so I can't vouch for which is harder, but I chewed for roughly 25 years.  I "quit" several times over the years, once for 11 months, but would always go back to it despite the dental issues I was having.  April 13, 2005 was my last dip, and I don't even think about it now.

Cookies for everybody!


----------



## pops6927 (Sep 6, 2010)

I changed 5 years ago too.  I had to use some reverse psychology to do it however.  A good customer told me a 'truism' - "You do not 'quit' smoking.  Because quitting means nothing will take it's place, and you will feel that void in your life and resume your habit. What you need to do is to change.  Change from being a smoker to becoming a non-smoker.  You effect change in your life by substituting a bad habit with a good habit.  All you need to do now is decide what you like and don't like about smoking and make that change."

So, that's what I did.  I first had to determine what I liked about smoking and what I didn't like.  I liked the draw on the cigarette, the inhaling, the exhaling, but only when I felt well.  More and more it bothered me, my lungs feeling raw, sometimes it hurt.  What I did not like about it was the dependency (I would drive 10 miles to get a pack of cigarettes vs. running low and forcing to ration them, and running out was inconceivable) and the smoker's cough, always clearing my throat, disappearing at games or movies or functions to 'go have a cig'.   So, I had to come up with a plan of action that would force me to change.  What cigarettes did I like?  Full Flavor.  They could be throat rippers, didn't matter as long as you got your money's worth.  OK, so take baby steps.  Buy a carton of lights, see what ya think.  Well, tasted like crap, but semi-ok.  Next month make the commitment to change again.  Ultra lights.  YUK!  Of course, and I knew this beforehand, the body will adjust.  Second month doing the ultra lights and they were like sucking on straws.  So the third month.. pick up the pace.  Now, go outside and have two instead of one.  Every time.  I was ingesting more smoke, but I was paying for it. More and more coughing.  Hacking.  Almost throwing up at times.  Then do three instead of one.  Now we're getting somewhere!  I'd set the date when to change - in about a month, Christmas Day.  Why?  The other leg of my plan.  Forced incentive.  This is when GPS's started coming out.  The second year and prices dropped from $900 to $500.  

Now, we have many doctor and cancer bills, strapped tight as always.  Inconceivable to spend more than $50 for Christmas.  But.. we're talking a life-changing event here.  Big challenge, big risk.  So I resurrect my store card and buy a GPS on credit - $550 including case, screen protectors and 2 year service plan, and give it to my wife on Christmas day, right in front of my two sons who could never believe I could ever stop smoking.  But, I was determined to replace smoking with non-smoking and a financial commitment was the final kicker.  The GPS was $50 a month at 0% interest for a year, my smoking cost $85 - $100 a month.  I was committed, both to my sons and my wife.  Plus, as a caveat, I'd asked for bags and bags of sugar - free candies for Christmas as I was diabetic.  At 11:15am 12/25/2005 I went outside at my son's house and smoked my last cigarette, my oldest loudly complaining that we still had one more present to unwrap way in back... it was the GPS that no one knew about.  I told him it was necessary.  Came back in, told the wife that I was changing from a smoker to a non-smoker, in front of the family threw away my cigarettes and lighters and explained how we would afford this giguntous gift!  Of course no one believed me.  I started eating those sugar-free candies and all I felt was relief!  I didn't want to go back to smoking - I was ready to puke smoking so much!  And have been a non-smoker ever since.


----------



## deannc (Sep 6, 2010)

Congratulations on 4 years!  I kick myself everyday and tell myself how much I hate cigarettes, especially knowing the consequences of dealing with these chemically altered things!  I quit for 19 months but went through a stressful period and started back 2 years ago.  I had previously smoked for 30 or so years before quiting the first time.  I know in my 19 months of freedom I felt a heck of a lot better!  Your post may just get me in the right frame of mind to give'em up! Thanks


----------



## john-z (Sep 8, 2010)

I finally quit for good (after 3 other times) on D-day, Nov 1984 (don't smoke day). The absolute best thing i have ever done for myself. If you smoke, don't give up on quitting!


----------



## sqwib (Sep 8, 2010)

Congrats to all who kicked the habit, this year has been 20 years for me and I dont miss it.


----------



## triplebq (Sep 8, 2010)

Great Job ... more need to do the same .


----------

